# CRIPPLED MANTIS!!!!



## Rory (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi all,

My baby Giant Asian 'Twiglet' moulted last night, but had his two back legs still inside the sloughed skin. I pulled off the old skin easily, to find both his back legs are totally ruined, with the last segment of the leg in a 'U' bend. I am sure he can still catch food, but will he be able to grip enough for the next moult, as I think he could flal. Wll try and get pictures, but I don't want to stress him too much. Will he be OK? I am anxious as he is only a baby, not because I payed a tenner for him

I put some moist tissue paper in the bottom of his cup to raise humidity to help him a bit. He is about 1.5" now, shall I move him into the exo terra 12" cube, as he can hang proerly in there for next moult. I would leave him in his cup though to let him fully harden; is this a good idea?

Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 24, 2007)

He should be fine as long as he can climb and catch food. you could move him into a contain that has vertical space that helps a lot


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 24, 2007)

If the legs bother your mantis too much, I'm afraid you might have to cut them off. Since it's young, it is still able to grow it back.


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 25, 2007)

> If the legs bother your mantis too much, I'm afraid you might have to cut them off. Since it's young, it is still able to grow it back.


you cant cut off his back legs or he wont be able to moult in the 1st place!

just leave him be and hope for the best


----------



## Rick (Mar 25, 2007)

> > If the legs bother your mantis too much, I'm afraid you might have to cut them off. Since it's young, it is still able to grow it back.
> 
> 
> you cant cut off his back legs or he wont be able to moult in the 1st place!
> ...


If he can't use the legs it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 26, 2007)

And crippled legs may hinder mantises from molting among other activities...


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

Okay, my turn. I put my mantis into an aquarium tank a couple days ago. It looks like my mantis likes to stay on the aquarium wall. I expect it to molt any day now. I'm afraid that it's going to fall when it molts because it's hanging on to glass. Right now, it's hanging really close to the bottom and doesn't look like it's enough space to molt.

Is my situation something I should be concerned about?


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2007)

> Okay, my turn. I put my mantis into an aquarium tank a couple days ago. It looks like my mantis likes to stay on the aquarium wall. I expect it to molt any day now. I'm afraid that it's going to fall when it molts because it's hanging on to glass. Right now, it's hanging really close to the bottom and doesn't look like it's enough space to molt.Is my situation something I should be concerned about?


I wouldn't be concerned. It will likely move up to the top when it's time.


----------



## Jwonni (Mar 28, 2007)

agree with rick some of mine seem to like the side of their enclosures but sure enough when i see them moult or see a skin its always on the top, some have been on the side and then when i come back they are still on the side but their is a skin on the top..... they know what they are doing sure he'll be fine


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------

